# Tank size question



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have two tanks sitting unused right know and am wondering which would work better to start a salt tank. I was looking at a 30g or a 40 long not sure if the 40 long would be sufficient. I'm not even looking at stocking it that heavy maybe one goby a pistol shrimp and clown. So for that low of fish wasn't sure on size.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd use the forty, the larger the better.


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thats what I thought I just wasn't sure though due to the 40 being long instead of high. I know it gives adopt more horizontal swimming instead of vertical.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Less vertical height also means less intense lighting is needed. Shallow tanks save you money!


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

Very true on that. With regards on that note what kinda coral could I do if any at all


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

40 gallon tank with a 30 sump. You could do an epic reef with that.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

All depends on the light. What dimensions are the forty gallon?


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

48x12x12 roughly


----------

